# Clinton River



## The Righteous Bastard (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey, fellow fishermans wondering how y'all been doing in the Clinton? Thanks


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

The Righteous Bastard said:


> Hey, fellow fishermans wondering how y'all been doing in the Clinton? Thanks


It's been productive


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Been a while since I truly put in an honest day fishing. I'll let ya know Thursday.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Been fished very hard last couple years...alot to do with internet forums...constant pics of fish, and reports bring anglers by the bus load...just sayin...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah bro, it doesn't affect the pressure at all. What do you want people to do? Just go fishing without reports and locations? How does that even work? /s


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

^ now thats funny...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There are fish in there. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I pray for ice......


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Whatever guys I'm just gonna sit back and watch the chaos


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Nah bro, it doesn't affect the pressure at all. What do you want people to do? Just go fishing without reports and locations? How does that even work? /s


Ummm....I believe that this site was used by YOU to learn of spots and techniques, along with fishing reports on rivers up North! Now you're complaining because your local spots are getting hammered!?!??!?


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

salmo'dog said:


> Ummm....I believe that this site was used by YOU to learn of spots and techniques, along with fishing reports on rivers up North! Now you're complaining because your local spots are getting hammered!?!??!?


powned.


----------

